# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Νιωθω οτι κατι σερνεται στα νευρα κατω απο το δερμα μου

## PenyP

Παιδια καλημερα σε ολους και καλη δυναμη!! Εχω ξαναγραψει πολλακις για θεματα που εχω εδω κ μηνες...απο την αρχη που εμφανιστηκαν αρχισα να φοβαμαι τη ΣΚΠ...ειχα κανει το Φλεβαρη μια MRI εγκεφαλου κ δν εδειξε κατι εκτος απο μια εστια τκ πιθανοτερο ανευ κλινικης σημασιας...εκτοτε τα συμπτωματα επιμενουν..τωρα μου εχουν μεινει οι εμβοες,το θολωμα στο ματι κ αυτη η αθλια αισθηση οτι κατι σερνεται στα νευρα,κατω απο το δερμα μου...αυτο το αισθανομαι κυριως απο τη μεση κ κατω σε διαφορα σημεια, καθως κ κατω απο το ματι που δε βλεπει καλα...νιωθω οτι κατι εχει κατω απο το ματι συνεχεια με αποτελεσμα να το τριβω να φυγει,χωρις φυσικα να φευγει...αρνουμαι να πειστω οτι ειναι ψυχοσωματικα γτ θεωρω οτι μετα τις διακοπες θα μου ειχαν περασει...εχει κανεις κατι παρομοιο;

----------


## madiwasp

καλησπέρα PenyP...από τη στιγμή που ακόμη τα σκέφτεσαι δεν πρόκειται να μειωθούν τα συμπτώματά σου..έχω ταλαιπωρηθεί κι εγώ από νοσοφοβία και ακόμη ταλαιπωρούμαι..ειδικά η ΣΚΠ είναι η αγαπμένη μου...θολωνε κι εμένα το μάτι μου..μούδιαζαν τα χέρια μου και το πόδι μου..έχω εδώ και 2 χρόνια δεσμιδώσεις σε όλο το σώμα και το πρόσωπο αλλά δεν έχω ΣΚΠ!!! θα σου πω κάτι κλισέ..όπως μου λέγανε κι εμένα..ξεκόλλα το μυαλό σου...πέρνα καλά και ζήσε ήρεμα..αν οι εξετάσεις είναι καθαρές δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα..αν όμως συνεχίσεις να αγχώνεσαι θα αποκτησεις πρόβλημα!

----------


## PenyP

Καλησπερα κ σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!! Γιατι ομως οταν ακουμπαω τα νευρα που το κανουν αυτο,σταματανε κ μολις παρω το χερι μου συνεχιζουν;

----------


## drjai

> Καλησπερα κ σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!! Γιατι ομως οταν ακουμπαω τα νευρα που το κανουν αυτο,σταματανε κ μολις παρω το χερι μου συνεχιζουν;


Καλησπέρα penyP ,μπορείς να διευκρινίσεις τι εννοείς νεύρα?σε ποιο η ποια σημεία του σώματος ακριβώς ?και πόσο καιρό εισαι έτσι-εχεις βελτιώσεις και ξανάρχιζει?η ειναι συνεχομενα...

----------


## PenyP

Κατω απο το ματι προς το μαγουλο κ κυριως στα ποδια,τους γλουτους κ τη μεση το νιωθω..αυτες τις μερες το νιωθω στο καλαμι του αριστερου ποδιου...το εχω απειρες φορες μεσα στη μερα αλλα οχι συνεχομενα...αν με πιασει,κανει καθε λιγα δευτερολεπτα αυτο το πραγμα..σα να εχω ενα ερπετο μεσα στο νευρο...δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω...με γυμνο ματι δε φαινεται κατι...

----------


## drjai

> Κατω απο το ματι προς το μαγουλο κ κυριως στα ποδια,τους γλουτους κ τη μεση το νιωθω..αυτες τις μερες το νιωθω στο καλαμι του αριστερου ποδιου...το εχω απειρες φορες μεσα στη μερα αλλα οχι συνεχομενα...αν με πιασει,κανει καθε λιγα δευτερολεπτα αυτο το πραγμα..σα να εχω ενα ερπετο μεσα στο νευρο...δεν ξερω πως να το εξηγησω...με γυμνο ματι δε φαινεται κατι...


Πίστευω πως κατάλαβα,αυτά ειναι μυικες συσπασεις έτσι οπως τα περιγράφεις.
Τα εχει πολύς κόσμος και μπορεί να περάσουν σε κάποιο διάστημα -ενδεχομένως να κρατήσουν ..τα αλλα συμπτωματα επιμένουν η έφυγαν?εισαι καλα ψυχολογικά γενικότερα?οσο αφορά αυτό που είπες οτι το καλοκαίρι τελείωσε -αμ στην ηρεμία βγαίνουν τα συμπτωματα πολλές φορές.Μην το ξεχνάμε..

----------


## PenyP

Αγχος εχω καθε μερα απο τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα...επισης παρατηρω θολωμα στο ματι,βλεπω διπλά τα φωτεινα σημεια κ επισης καποιες στιγμες παρατηρω διαφορετικη αντιληψη στα χρωματα απο το καθε ματι...

----------


## madiwasp

> Αγχος εχω καθε μερα απο τη στιγμη που γεννηθηκα...επισης παρατηρω θολωμα στο ματι,βλεπω διπλά τα φωτεινα σημεια κ επισης καποιες στιγμες παρατηρω διαφορετικη αντιληψη στα χρωματα απο το καθε ματι...


όλα, μα όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις τα είχα κι εγώ...και άλλα πολλά..δε θ τα αναφέρω όμως γιατί θα τα αποκτήσεις..μετά από επισκέψεις σε πάνω απο 10 νευρολόγους θα σου πω το εξής απλό..αν οι μαγνητικές είναι καθαρές δεν έχεις τίποτα!!! οι συσπάσεις που έχεις, πολύ πιθανό, να αποκτήσουν μόνιμο χαρακτήρα..όπως οι δικές μου..τις έχω 2 χρόνια και είναι απολύτως καλοήθεις και δημιουργήθηκαν σε περίοδο έντονου στρες..βέβαια άρχισα να τις έχω όταν ηρέμησα...εκεί φαίνονται όλα...όταν ηρεμεί ο οργανισμός βγαίνουν τα σπασμένα..η θολόυρα στο αριστερο μάτι κράτησε 4 μήνες...πηγα σε 5 οφθαλμιάτρους...με διώχναν όλοι..ο τελευταίος ουτε χρήματα δεν μου πήρε..κοινώς γινόμουν ρεζίλι..
πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται και με τι ασχολείσαι?

----------


## PenyP

Σ ευχαριστω ειλικρινα για την απαντηση...ειμαι δασκαλα ξενων γλωσσων..κανω ιδιαιτερα μαθηματα μονο...ειμαι 28 στα 29...εχψ κ μυικες συσπασεις αλλα αυτο στα νευρα δν ειναι συσπαση...ειναι σα να εχω ενα σκουληκακι που σερνεται συνεχεια ή διακεκομμενα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Δεσμιδωσεις ειναι και αυτες .συσπασεις δηλαδη.μην σε απασχολουν ασχολησου με κατι αλλο.αν δεν κατανοησης οτι εχεις αγχος θα τραβιεσαι πολυ ακομα.παλεψε το γαμιμ........το αγχος και οχι τα συμπτοματα.μαθε να ζεις και οχι να φυτοζωης(δυσκολο ναι)ακατορθοτο οχι.διαλεγεις και παιρνεις.

----------


## madiwasp

> Σ ευχαριστω ειλικρινα για την απαντηση...ειμαι δασκαλα ξενων γλωσσων..κανω ιδιαιτερα μαθηματα μονο...ειμαι 28 στα 29...εχψ κ μυικες συσπασεις αλλα αυτο στα νευρα δν ειναι συσπαση...ειναι σα να εχω ενα σκουληκακι που σερνεται συνεχεια ή διακεκομμενα...


είναι ένα είδος δεσμίδωσης και αυτό..το έχω και αυτό..σαν γαργαλητό..δεν φαίνεται με το μάτι..μην αγχώνεσαι...κι εγώ από τα ιδιαίτερα το έπαθα..είχα ένα βλαμμένο μου έβγαλε την ψυχή..φοιτητης με δυσλεξία και διάσπαση προσοχής..αλλά το θέμα ήταν η συμπεριφορά του..ανάγωγος και κωλόπαιδο..1 χρόνο εκλαιγα κάθε μέρα όταν γυρνούσα από το μάθημα, αλλά είχα ανάγκη τα χρήματα...και κάπως έτσι άρχισαν όλα μου τα ψυχοσωματικά..

----------


## PenyP

Εμενα εμφανιστηκαν ολα μετα την απωλεια της αγαπημενης μου γιαγιας..επισης η δουλεια μου δε με βοηθαει...κλεισμενη σε σπιτια να ακουω κ τις εμβοες κ να σπανε κ τα νευρα μου με τους δυσκολους μαθητες...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Προς ενημερωση δεν υπαρχουν δυσκολη μαθητες(υπαρχουν αδυνατοι δασκαλοι)επισης υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που δεν κανουν για δασκαλοι.και κατι αλλο .ΔΕΝ ΦΤΑΙΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ για τι μαλακια που μας δερνει.αν δεν το παθαιναμαι απο αυτο που προαναφεραμε θα το παθαιναται απο κατι αλλο.χιλια συγνωμη αν σας πικρανα αλλα ουτε η γιαγια φταιει ουτε ο μαθητης φταιει το μπουρδ........που εχουμαι για μυαλο.και αν το ψαξεται οι λογοι ειναι πολυ βαθηταροι.καλο βραδυ.

----------


## drjai

> Εμενα εμφανιστηκαν ολα μετα την απωλεια της αγαπημενης μου γιαγιας..επισης η δουλεια μου δε με βοηθαει...κλεισμενη σε σπιτια να ακουω κ τις εμβοες κ να σπανε κ τα νευρα μου με τους δυσκολους μαθητες...������


Peny το λες και μονη σου -ξεκίνησαν τότε -άρα ειναι απο άγχος οπως σου λένε όλοι.!!επισης κάτι που πιάνει και φευγει δεν ειναι κάτι παθολογικο (για τα συμπτωματα αυτά εννοώ).εχεις δοκιμάσει να πάρεις κάποιο φάρμακο?η να πας σε ειδικό?πρεπει να το παλέψεις και να παλέψεις το αίτιο Δηλαδή το άγχος...

----------


## PenyP

Απο χτες εχει μεταφερθει στο κεφαλι αυτο το αισθημα...φαρμακο ειχα παρει μονο για τις εμβοες,χωρις αποτελεσμα..επισης ειχα παρει κ μαγνησιο,αλλα τιποτα!! Σε ψυχολογο πηγαινα οταν ξεσπασαν οι εμβοες, αλλα δε με βοηθησε..

----------


## drjai

> Απο χτες εχει μεταφερθει στο κεφαλι αυτο το αισθημα...φαρμακο ειχα παρει μονο για τις εμβοες,χωρις αποτελεσμα..επισης ειχα παρει κ μαγνησιο,αλλα τιποτα!! Σε ψυχολογο πηγαινα οταν ξεσπασαν οι εμβοες, αλλα δε με βοηθησε..


Δεν σε βοήθησε τιποτα δηλαδή.για εμβοες τι πήρες ?το μαγνήσιο που δεν έπιασε δείχνει οτι ειναι ψυχολογικού τύπου και οχι παθολογικου...οπως είπαμε.τωρα οτι πήγε στο κεφάλι και έφυγε απο αλλού ειναι καλό αλλα μου δείχνει πάλι ψυχολογικο αίτιο -ειναι κλασσικό να το πω έτσι.-πες μου οτι ξαναμετακομησε:)

----------


## PenyP

Δε με βοηθησαν..πηρα και vastarel και betavert...η αληθεια ειναι οτι μετακομιζουν αλλα οχι σε κανουρια σημεια...δλδ στο καλαμι,στο γονατο,στο ματι,στη μεση,στη φτερνα τα ειχα συνεχεια εκει απλα κανουν κυκλο..επισης το αριστερο μου χερι που μουδιαζει,μουδιαζει τοσους μηνες στο ιδιο σημειο...

----------


## vaggos

Καλησπερα δεσποινις,διαβαζα αυτα που εγραψες και θελω να σου πω οτι καποια απο αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις για τα ματια σου,ειναι λογο των ματιων και οχι ψυχολογικο.πχ και εγω δεν βλεπω καλα απο το ενα ματι και δεν βλεπω το ιδιο χρωμα με το αλλο.Η αληθεια ειναι οτι το σωμα μας ειναι απιστευτο και συνθετο,μπορεις να μαθεις γιαυτο και σιγουρα θα ανακαλυψεις γιατι μπορει να σου συμβαινει κατι χωρις να ειναι παθολογικο και καλα.μπορεις να δεις σε ανατομικο επιπεδο τα νευρα σου και να το λες με μια ονομασια κιολας.Ολα αυτα ειναι σφιξιμο,τεντωμα και τα νευρα και οι μυες κουραζονται.Αφου τους ταλαιπωρεις με το αγχος,να τα βοηθας,να τους κανεις μασαζ και να τους χαλαρωνεις οπως και το μυαλο σου.Εγω το πιστευω ξεκαθαρα οτι ο εγκεφαλος σου στελνει πολυ πραμα στα νευρα και τα εχουν παιξει και αυτα.εγω πχ. Οταν εχω κατι εντονο μεσα μου αλλα ξαπλωνω και λεω θα κοιμηθω αλλα ειμαι τσιτα,ολοι οι μυες κανουν συσπασεις γιατι δεν ξερουν τι να υπακουσουν.Για μενα ειναι απιστευτο ολο αυτο πως κινουμαστε,μιλαμε,εχουμε αγχος,φοβομαστε κτλπ.Αφου εχεις μαθει τ μυαλο σου να εχει αγχος και το εφτασες σε τοσο ""καλο"" επιπεδο που σε κουραζει,σιγουρα θα μπορει να ηρεμει... ειναι ετοιμο να αφηνεται...απλα αλλαξε του κατεύθυνση,το ξερω οτι μπορεις,και δεν.χρειαζεται ουτε εγω,ουτε τα χαπια,ουτε καποιος ειδικος να στο πει.Απλα προσεχε μην ηρεμησεις πολυ μετα...χαχσ

----------


## faihkaps

> Δε με βοηθησαν..πηρα και vastarel και betavert...η αληθεια ειναι οτι μετακομιζουν αλλα οχι σε κανουρια σημεια...δλδ στο καλαμι,στο γονατο,στο ματι,στη μεση,στη φτερνα τα ειχα συνεχεια εκει απλα κανουν κυκλο..επισης το αριστερο μου χερι που μουδιαζει,μουδιαζει τοσους μηνες στο ιδιο σημειο...


ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ PenyP.ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΞΑΝΑΜΙΛΗΣΕΙ, ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΣΑΙ.ΕΧΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΙΣ ΙΔΙΕΣ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ.ΤΙΣ ΤΕΥΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΓΩΝΕΙ Η ΠΛΑΤΗ ΜΟΥ , Η ΜΕΣΗ ΜΟΥ, Ο ΑΥΧΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΥ,ΚΥΡΙΩΣ,ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΜΕΝΗ, ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΟΜΑΙ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΦΤΑΝΕΙ Ο ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ, ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,ΑΝΗΣΥΧΩ, ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΜΕΝΕΙ, ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ, ΑΦΟΥ ΚΑΙ Η ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΜΑΙΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΤΑΤΗ.ΚΑΙ Η ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΕΠΑΝΕΙΛΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ, ΑΦΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΞΕΤΑΖΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ. ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΡΙΝ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΝΕΥΡΙΑΣΕ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.ΠΡΙΝ ΑΠΟ 5-6 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΑΝΑΨΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ,ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΜΑΤΙΑ, ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΘΑΡΑ,ΘΑΜΠΩΝΑ.ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ,ΜΕ ΚΟΒΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΜΠΩΝΟΥΝ.ΤΗΝ ΜΙΑ Μ'ΕΝΟΧ
ΛΕΙ Η ΖΕΣΤΗ, ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ Ο ΑΕΡΑΣ, ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΟ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ....ΤΗΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ, ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΥΓΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ, (ΙΣΩΣ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΠΕΙΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ)ΠΕΤΟΥΣΑ, ΗΜΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΔΙΚΙ.ΚΡΑΤΗΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΑ 20ΣΑΗΜΕΡΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΕΝΑ ΑΡΘΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΛΗΡΥΝΣΗ, ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ, ΠΑΛΙ ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.... ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ, ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΑΣ.ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ, ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΧΕΡΙ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΛΑ.

----------


## PenyP

Γεια σας παιδια...ειμαι φοβερα απογοητευμενη..εχω προσπαθησει να τα αγνοω αλλα ολο κ χειροτερευουν..κ αν περπατησω πχ γινονται ακομα χειροτερο...τρεμω εσωτερικα στα νευρα σε ολο το σωμα κ τα δαχτυλα..ακομα με κ μεσα στο λαιμο..στο φαρυγγα αριστερα...οι εμβοες χαλια..τα ματια το ιδιο...

----------


## elis

Πενη εγώ είχα κάτι τέτοια ψυχοσωματικά πήρα φάρμακα λίγο βελτιώθηκαν και έκανα πολύ γυμναστική κ μετά πέντε χρόνια περασανε εγώ είχα ένα πράγμα σα να ένιωθα όλα τα νεύρα μου σα να σκληρυναν τα νεύρα αλλά πέρασε μετά από προσπάθεια εφτά χρόνων είχα κι άλλα τώρα είμαι καλά άμα είναι κάτι τέτοιο θέλει πολύ κόπο για να φύγει κι ενδεχομένως φάρμακα

----------

